# 1989 Audi 100 will not start



## rwarrich (Jun 2, 2004)

Have an Audi 100 that will not start. Had problems earlier with complete loss of power, stepping on accelerator did nothing, ran at idle speed. Thought it was a fuel pressure regulator(mounted on side of injector) have replaced this. However, now engine turns over but have no spark from the coil. Have a tech CD and the testing I have done indicates Hall pickup, distributor pickup/control unit/module(have seen it called all of this). However, wondering if anyone else has any other ideas as to the cause of this no start?


----------

